# Walleye Derby Junior Division Winners



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Brycen Burkhart 1st place 10.10 lb walleye









Jack Mochan 2nd place. 9.60 lb walleye









Oscar Schors 3rd place 9.40 lb walleye









Kylie Putka 4th place 8.34 lb walleye



Kids Ketching Keepers!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sam great job! What a fun event everyone involved is so nice, what an enjoyable event for the kids.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Jack Mochan receiving his 2nd place Walleye Derby Plaque


----------

